# Exchanging from DVC to RCI ??



## Stickfigure (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello,

So glad that a forum like this exists.... I did enough googling with no luck.. 

I am looking for information on how to go about exchanging my timeshare on my own.  I am a DVC member who was just disappointed to find out that the RCI trading is limited to DVC's selected list.  Me & my husband are Puerto Rico lovers and were looking forward to trading every year or so, and when I originally heard about the RCI/DVC exchange plans I was excited to see that there were four resorts owned by RCI located there.  After the list was available on the DVC member web site, I came to find out that none of the resorts were listed...   We are very disappointed.... 

So that being said I figured there has to be a way that I can arrange an exchange on my own... So my question is what is my best way to go about it.... and where ??

TIA ... I hope I posted this in the right spot..


----------



## bnoble (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to TUG!

I think you have two different options.  One: rent some of your DVC points, and use the proceeds to rent at the PR resort of your choice.  Two: buy some other, less expensive timeshare that gets you access to the resorts you want.

A third way is an independent exchange.  But, DVC is probably "worth too much" to exchange directly in this way.  Worse, I'm not sure how well that will work with DVC---because Member Services will only talk to the owner, or the "approved" exchange company, they may not be willing to work with any independent exchange, and you need their assistance in this case.


----------



## Stickfigure (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply & the welcome  

..... so if I wanted to find owners that had a week at a specific resort, would there be a certain spot that I could search that ?? For instance we like Gran Melia, and when I searched the name, I got hotel information rather then TS ??  

Also I know that value wise, I would be on the side not getting as much, but I think that we wouldn't mind because we would get our "value" just out of enjoying a place we love, if you know what I mean.. We may think about purchasing more TS's in the future to include PR, but not ready for that yet...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2009)

In the TUG Classifieds, there is a section for private exchanges where you can list your request, and look at other's.  The link is in the red bar at the top of the page.

I'm going to mover your post to the DVC forum where you will get expert help!


----------



## spiceycat (Jan 15, 2009)

would go with either renting your DVC points or going with a direct exchange.

tug has them
http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/default.aspx

so does redweek - you need to join
http://www.redweek.com/exchange/

there are several others that do this - kind of meeting of owners.

would also go look here
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

see if you can't find an owner.


----------



## Stickfigure (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Denise & Spiceycat..... 

I did browse around the tug boards with no luck unfortunately.... but I will give Red Week a try.... that's a membership I believe, so there is really no way for me to see if there are any "owners" over there before I join ??  

I am thinking that the place we liked used to be called something else... or there are not many people who own there.... so I may be out of luck.... Guess PR's not a popular place for TS....   I can just imagine DH's face when I say I think we may need to buy another TS in PR.... :annoyed:

Well thanks again.. I will continue my quest...


----------



## spiceycat (Jan 15, 2009)

be careful buying international - they have different rules than US ones.

would find a cheap US ones - but hey got South Africia myself. they do trade well.

own at BLT myself - don't you love it!!!:whoopie:


----------

